

Would you pay for this task management application? - bgadoci

We have just launched a task management application that we think is different. We are wondering if people would be willing to pay to use it. Can you please give us some feedback?<p>Website: http://taskk.it
Overview: http://youtu.be/ZZM3wvySPes
Why we built it: http://taskk.it/blog/2-introduction-to-taskk
Other cool stuff: http://taskk.it/blog<p>Summary:
Taskk is the task management application that tells you what to do next. Place your lists and tasks in priority order and tell Taskk how much time you have today, tomorrow, and into perpetuity. Taskk will build efficient days worth of work and show you when everything will be addressed. Something change? Drag, drop, collaborate, and share your way to the most accurate view of your workload yet.
======
Casseres
I watched the video and it looks very impressive.

Towards the end of the video you mentioned Taskk would be good to see if you
have enough time to take on a new project. If the tasks are standard for each
project, could the user create a new list from a template he/she previously
created?

~~~
bgadoci
That is a great idea. We don't have templates but I love the idea of quickly
dropping a template in, hitting update_plan and seeing how it looks. Adding
this to our taskk list of things to do! :)

------
ComNik
Yes,

This looks like a very interesting concept.

Is there a possibility to define locations? Like: "school", "city" which I can
fill with the corresponding locations.

And taskk could then group my tasks according to where I am?

I can really see this becoming very, very useful :)

~~~
bgadoci
Thanks for the feedback. We don't have the ability to do what you mention
above yet but we are thinking about it.

~~~
ComNik
That would be great. However the idea alone is enough to keep me hooked.

Just recieved my Beta invite, creating taskks right now :)

~~~
bgadoci
Awesome! Let us know your thoughts!

------
smoody
just watched the video. nicely done! is there a way to specify explicit
ordering? so, if task1 takes three hours and task2 takes 10 minutes and must
follow task1, can i keep the service from putting task2 before task1 when it
is creating a schedule for task execution?

~~~
bgadoci
Yep, we take all that into consideration as well as task dependencies,
not_until dates, force_dates, and sequential scheduling. As well as
collaborative lists.

------
mariust
YES!

